# Grand Cayman



## mlpmd56 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings all,
HURRAY, our trade came through and we are scheduled to go to The Reef on Grand Cayman November 10-17.  I can't wait.  Husband and I LOVE to snorkel, and being able to go right out from the beach at the resort is going to be FABULOUS.  Is the Coral Sands close to the Reef?  In another thread, folks were saying the charter boats from the cruise ships were in front of the Coral Sands with people snorkeling.
Anyway, big question is, how are the car rentals in Grand Cayman?  Should we get one at the airport even if it is night when we get there?  Have to admit I am nervous about driving on the left.
Any and all help and suggestions are appreciated!
Thanks.
Marcy


----------



## Weimaraner (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! The two resorts are no where near each other so no worries. Coral Sands is near 7 mile beach and cruises. You are on other side of island. I can't recommend a rental since we used cabs.


----------



## dbmarch (May 10, 2012)

The Reef is on the east side of the island.  You will want a car.   There are about a half dozen rental agencies at the airport. They are all about the same.  You drive on the left, so its easier with the steering wheel on the right.  I have used Hertz and Budget.  The cars are a little smaller and a bit beat up.  

The port is on the west side of the island south of seven mile beach.  It can take 30-40 minutes to get across the island even though it is not very big.  

You can snorkel almost anywhere.   You can take excursions close to your resort , up by rum point or closer to seven mile beach.   

Maybe some folks who stay at Morritts or the Reef can give you some close places they have used.  I know Red Sail is out there.   
http://www.redsailcayman.com/en/index.html


On the west side, I use Captain Marvins for stingray city excursion. 

http://www.captainmarvins.com/stingraycitytours-halfexcursion.html

 I dive with Don Foster.  

http://www.donfosters.com/

This year I will also try to book a day or 2 diving on the east side with http://oceanfrontiers.com/scuba-diving/dive-rates.html who are real good.

Dont forget the turtle farm:
http://www.boatswainsbeach.ky/


----------



## Pappy Mentos (May 10, 2012)

Yes, Coral Sands is just above Georgetown, at the bottom of 7 Mile Beach on the West Side of Grand Cayman. The Reef is on the East coast near Morritt's.

For car rentals, try Budget's Name Your Price. If you go to www.budgetgrandcayman.com, you will see the link on their main page where you can make an offer as to how much you want to pay. We used it to get an SUV for a very affordable price. See what the competitors are charging and then make Budget a "lowball" offer. You may end up pleasantly surprised.


----------



## joyzilli (May 11, 2012)

We always rent a large van from Andys.ky.  Their prices were always better for the large van.  Others like Marshalls and also McCurley's.  McCurleys will pick you up at the airport and then give you the rental car once at the resort.  We are using them for the first time this year, but just for the shuttle ride - no car rental since we are staying at 7 mile beach for a few days before heading to the East End.  We've been going for the past 12 years, so don't find the need this year for the car this time around.


----------



## mlpmd56 (May 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions.  I will be there with my BIL & SIL, so the van sounds great, AND the ride to the resort.  Wow, PERFECT.
Thanks again, so much.
Marcy


----------



## Htoo0 (May 15, 2012)

If you're getting a van it shouldn't be a problem but for anyone else going for the 1st time, a word of caution- as far as I know cars are still sized there differently than in the U.S.. A midsized is like a compact here. So a compact there is a subcompact here. Not a pleasant surprise upon arrival if you're not forewarned. (Imagine an 'American sized' family of four with luggage thinking they have something close to a Corolla only to find it's an Aveo. I've seen it happen when there wasn't another vehicle available on the island.)


----------



## caribbeansun (May 15, 2012)

McCurley's, who provide the shuttle to the resort, don't have vans for rent, they have mostly Nissan Sentras and one RAV4.



mlpmd56 said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions.  I will be there with my BIL & SIL, so the van sounds great, AND the ride to the resort.  Wow, PERFECT.
> Thanks again, so much.
> Marcy


----------



## smileyface (May 15, 2012)

*Renting a car in Grand Cayman*

We have tried a few places to rent cars and have found Andy's to be the best for us. It's true that the car sizing is smaller than North America so we don't rent the smallest size. One year we had 4 people and the smallest size car which looked like a bread box! We also try to take smaller luggage because that trip from the airport to resort can be brutal with luggage if your car is too small.
We have been on a snorkelling excursion at Coral Sands and the fish are beautiful but we were nervous with the activity of recreational boats and the cruise ships were in that day. We used a floating snorkel flag but it was a bit stressful and busy!


----------



## LouiseG (May 25, 2012)

We've owned at Morritts since before the Reef was built.  We usually get a car from Andy's and yes, they are small.  A compact will accommodate 2 American adults and about 4 pcs of luggage, using the back seat.  Snorkeling outside the Reef and in front of Morritts is good with plenty of fish and I understand there are a couple of nurse sharks (won't bother you and intersting to see up close) hanging around the dock at Morritts this year.  Although Red Sail is now the biggest water activity company on the island, some of their employees and policies are not exactly customer friendly.  We usually do all of our water activities through Ocean Frontiers and love them and their crew (just a ways before you get to Morritts and the Reef) on the right.  We've been diving and snorkeling with them for years now.  Buy your liquor at the Duty Free on the way over as cost on the island has gone way up since Ivan.  If you drink beer the local Iron Shore brew is quite good.  Also, you might want to take along some lunch staples (tuna fish, pb&j, cereal for breakfast.  It is an island so everything is imported and transportation is expensive and reflected in the prices.  As for souvenirs, I would consider t-shirts, local art, other stuff is quite pricey.  Guy Harvey has a studio in Georgetown where he does paint when he's on island and he will personally sign any purchase you make in his shop.  His restaurant is quite reasonable with a beautiful view of the bay and very good food.  Dining at Tukka is good, but pricey and if you really want to splurge dine at Kaibo Yacht Club upstairs (only open on weekends)  reservations required.  There are a couple of places on way before you get to the new Hurleys, but we haven't had a chance to try them.  Check eBuddy.com for links to local activities.  I hope you have a great time, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## glasslass (May 29, 2012)

I rented a car from Avis last winter and had a good experience.  I liked the convenience of it being at the airport.  I had driven in the UK so was comfortable driving; however, my friend who was with me wanted none of it.

We stayed at Morritt's which was comfortable and had a nice beach, but we preferred Rum Point about 8 or so miles up the road.  You could snorkle or sit under the trees and read a book or go for a swim.  You could shop in a couple stores, buy drinks or a meal.  There's also a nice pier that goes out into the ocean.


----------

